# Blinking Airbag Light



## CatMallory (Jul 29, 2007)

My Maxima is a 1996.
Awhile back the airbag light was blinking on the dashlights and I had it reset. I thought I remembered how they told me to do it??? Apparently not. Can anyone tell me how to reset the airbag light??? Thanks for the Info!!!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Try this...

How to reset SRS(air bag) light

Open the driver's door. Note the rubber covered button located low on the B pillar, a button which is pressed by the door when the door is closed. This is the Driver's Door Switch (DDS).

Turn the ignition from OFF to ON. Press the DDS at least 5 times within 7 seconds after turning the ignition switch ON. Turn the ignition OFF. Close the driver's door. Start the engine.

If the airbag warning lamp is still on (or still flashing), there is a fault in the Supplemental Restraint System which must be diagnosed and repaired. This is a job for your local friendly Nissan dealer.


----------

